# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Kamela e vogel

## KaMeLaaa

Ne radhe te pare ju pergezoj per forumin bravoooooooooooo ... :perqeshje:  Thash te prezantohesha edhe une meqe ska ngel njeri pa u prezantuar. Une jam Kamela (besoj se me njihni nga chati nejse) Kami me therrasin shkurt dhe jo melaaa plss thnx, anyway. Jetoj ne Philadelphia dhe jam ne shkolle te mesme vit i dyte (vogelushe right  :i hutuar:   po do rritemi se skemi cbejme  :perqeshje:  ) hmm si e vogla e shtepise qe jam jam pak ashtu.... ashtuuuu... he pra thoje... llastice  :ngerdheshje:  hmmm tani me erdhi motra dhe mi hoqi frymezimet looool do shkoj te merre me ca thasheteme lool (mos me thoni llafazane  :sarkastik:    ) here tjeter do ve edhe je photo ciao ciao...

----------


## KaMeLaaa

hey hey hey

----------


## Alida

Nice  foto KAmela

----------


## KaMeLaaa

Thnx sis ... papapapa unaaa... looll j/k.

----------


## Albo

Gjithe robt me te bukur ne Phili qenkan mbledhur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KACAKU

Lum si ti,qe i ke aty,spo me del llotaria mua,se kam edhe gjithe fisin aty ne philly.  :terroristi:

----------


## Alida

Hey o Kacak po ti me lal ca do me tregu qe ke njerez ne philly ? apo do me u bo kshu si tip Popular ncncnc nejse ttyl bye

----------


## Xhuliano

Kur ishte e vogel me 

shikonte me pelqente, por gjithmon me mendje qe eshte e 

vogel... pastaj u rrit me terhoqi vemendjen dhe me pelqente 

shume, is funny isn't it ? It's nice It's nice to come first every 

once  in a while... KaMeLaaa :d







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ne qofte se Parajsa nuk ka IRC, atehere une nuk dua te shkoj atje.

----------


## Gerrard

kamelaa
je me te vertet kukulla e beratit  por te keshilloj te dergosh foton qe ke dal me mini se do ti terbosh djemet fare  ok lal  je tamen  berace ciao   
nga edi

----------


## dimegeni

bobi boy,ajo eshte ne vit te dyte dhe e vogel kur te rritet dhe te mari tamam tiparet e nje vajze kerkoja dhe ate gje po tani pyete nga mesimet more vesh o trung

----------


## KaMeLaaa

ore demi po sa mire me njike djalee  :perqeshje:  kush je ti by  the way???

----------


## OXFORDELBASANLL

HEHEHEHE IME E PASHE PER ZOTIN STE KISHA PA MOJ PO QEKE ALAMET GOCE KAMELA MU BAKA QEFI NA MERRRE NE KET KOMPLIMENTIN TIM IKA UNE IME PO STE PELQEU MOS ME BELTIT NE CHAT :)))) MOTLA:a :( :( :( :( :( :p :p :p :p :D :D :D

----------


## master

KJo goca shkruan ne profil se eshte ne vit te dyte dhe [pastaj pyet te tjeret nga e morren vesh?

Kinda strange!!!!

----------


## enka

kamela je shume cute motla! :shkelje syri:  (lum joteme qe te ka) :P  te marrin te keqen ato patat e tjera  :shqiponja e qeshur:  ( ke parsysh ti per ke po flas )    ok c ya , bye     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KaMeLaaa

muahhhh motla si shpirt te kam ( e di e di per ke e ke  :perqeshje:  per ato te medhajat e chatit plsss give me a break ) lol... tani presim photon tende enkushkaaaaa  :buzeqeshje:  hahahah ca emriii lol... do tja besh bam edhe ti apo jo  :shkelje syri:    jo per gje po per inat te hasmit lol...
anyway talk to ya later :rrumbullak:

----------


## Klejdi

Ti me bezdis, largohu te lutem

----------


## KaMeLaaa

Klejdi mossssssss zemra... pse ma bere kete ... me therre ne shpirt ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh zot sa me trishtove...  :perqeshje:  skam ngrene buke qe dje... nuk e prisja nga ty i dashur loooool ... te lutem mos u sill keshtu hahahahha ( na kepute telat e ..... lol)

----------


## Klejdi

Ti ben sikur qesh, po zemra te qan. Pasi lexove mesazhin tim, vajte me vrap ne pasqyre e the: "pse mendon Klejdi qe e bezdis, une qenkam shume e bukur". Egoja tende eshte therrmuar per momentin, por shume shpejt do e marresh veten. Pse? Sepse je mendjelehte, nuk arrin te shohesh dot me tutje se maja e hundes tende.

----------


## KaMeLaaa

kjo filozofia jote me palosi me dysh mua madje theu edhe pasqyren...

----------


## TironciScrub

hahahahah kamelaaa e hongreeeee.. kamelaaa shif lal per telekamera se ky te paska wired me duket . :ngerdheshje:  

me rrespekt una >>>> :garip:

----------

